# Am I supposed to be..



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Just judging from the amount of activity on this forum lately, I was just wondering if there is some kind of boycott against this forum or something going on that I don't know about, or has everyone just migrated to some new sight? 
I enjoy getting on here once in a while and reading the comments and even jumping in with a damnass comment of my own on occasion.
So, is this the end, the new format just too much for everyone? Just wondering.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't think so. It's just mud season.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I think it is mostly the season. The hunts are over, the application period too, the draw hasn't happened yet, and even fishing is largely between ice and softwater season. I would expect folks will have more to talk about once turkey season begins, the draw occurs and we hear cries of joy and agony as well as from guys who drew a unit they have never been on, and more of us are getting out generally.

That said, forums like this seem to be in a slow decline generally. Many folks now prefer a social media echo chamber to forums where someone might have the temerity to disagree with you. Also each time a forum changes format, there is a little attrition. BFT (fishing) has been decimated from a very clumsy format change. I used to be somewhat active over there and still read it occasionally but haven't yet re-registered. I thought this format change here was relatively smooth in comparison to many I've experienced.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Everybody's in Evanston shed hunting.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

BP, what do you want to talk about? I’m not much of a turkey hunter, but would like to learn.

The new format isn’t bad at all. It’s taken a minute to adjust my brain to the new look, but there are many upgrades too.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> I think it is mostly the season. The hunts are over, the application period too, the draw hasn't happened yet, and even fishing is largely between ice and softwater season. I would expect folks will have more to talk about once turkey season begins, the draw occurs and we hear cries of joy and agony as well as from guys who drew a unit they have never been on, and more of us are getting out generally.
> 
> That said, forums like this seem to be in a slow decline generally. Many folks now prefer a social media echo chamber to forums where someone might have the temerity to disagree with you. Also each time a forum changes format, there is a little attrition. BFT (fishing) has been decimated from a very clumsy format change. I used to be somewhat active over there and still read it occasionally but haven't yet re-registered. I thought this format change here was relatively smooth in comparison to many I've experienced.


I have to agree. This time of year is the slowest. I also think there's just way too many forums these days and I think a large number of people have grown to like the "bitch and moan" forums with political vitriol. I've pretty much given up on Facebook....all politics, all dumb negative stuff.

I like many of the changes here, especially the way pics and videos can be inserted. The search engine is OK. There's some things I don't like....New for example. And the banner at the top. Looks like Colorado to me. I'm trying to get it changed.

Let me tell ya something about change: The owner of the Forum has as much heartburn with change as the Forum members do.


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Catherder said:


> That said, forums like this seem to be in a slow decline generally. Many folks now prefer a social media echo chamber to forums where someone might have the temerity to disagree with you.


You mean a lot like the echo chamber this forum seems to be most of the time. 

The thing with other social media platforms is you can delete comments, block opposing views, etc. People disagree all the time on those platforms also, you just don’t see them as much. 

But yes the seasons I have found on my short time here have an effect on activity. Since this is such a small forum anyways, it really has an effect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Oh, you clearly haven’t been around real long if you think UWN is an echo chamber!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Brettski7 said:


> You mean a lot like the echo chamber this forum seems to be most of the time.
> 
> The thing with other social media platforms is you can delete comments, block opposing views, etc. People disagree all the time on those platforms also, you just don’t see them as much.


Meh, this forum has those features too and they are regularly used.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Wait did somebody say something?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This is my favorite thread.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

AND another thing I don't like about the new format.....I can't figure out how to get to the top of the page.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> AND another thing I don't like about the new format.....I can't figure out how to get to the top of the page.


Just double the post so you can only do it 50% of the time. 

On the banner, that's the backside of Timp isn't it?

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> On the banner, that's the backside of Timp isn't it?


Yes, looking south over silver lake flat.

-DallanC


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Dallan just beat me to it.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It's been a very long time since I have been up that way. I may have to take a drive up that way when I get up to Utah County

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> It's been a very long time since I have been up that way. I may have to take a drive up that way when I get up to Utah County


Take a dust mask if you are going on a weekend. You wont believe the traffic.

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Yes, looking south over silver lake flat.
> 
> -DallanC


Yeah, thanks.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Take a dust mask if you are going on a weekend. You wont believe the traffic.
> 
> -DallanC


Any location along the front is that way anymore. And people wonder why I stay where I am now. 

My little town had a population of only 650 people when I moved here and now it is pushing 10k. I know, it's not very big by a lot of standards but it also is no longer a little town 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

That’s a 1,438.5% increase. So yes, I’m questioning why you are staying where you are.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

wyogoob said:


> I have to agree. This time of year is the slowest. I also think there's just way too many forums these days and I think a large number of people have grown to like the "bitch and moan" forums with political vitriol. I've pretty much given up on Facebook....all politics, all dumb negative stuff.
> 
> I like many of the changes here, especially the way pics and videos can be inserted. The search engine is OK. There's some things I don't like....New for example. And the banner at the top. Looks like Colorado to me. I'm trying to get it changed.
> 
> Let me tell ya something about change: The owner of the Forum has as much heartburn with change as the Forum members do.


The banner at the top is the north side of Timp. don't remove it its the most beautiful mountain in Utah.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Vanilla said:


> That’s a 1,438.5% increase. So yes, I’m questioning why you are staying where you are.


Small towns are hard to find anymore...


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Everybody's in Evanston shed hunting.


*Evingston


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

7MM RELOADED said:


> The banner at the top is the north side of Timp. don't remove it its the most beautiful mountain in Utah.


Gotchya, thanks.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Igottabigone said:


> *Evingston


Ha, funny not funny. 

Shed hunting season (on public land) doesn't open till May 1st.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Sounds like Silver Lake Flat is pretty popular as the banner. It is kind of neat up there.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

They drain the lake in the winter and its a big bowl to play in for the snowmobile crowd. They even pushed all the boulders off to the west side so there is nothing to run into other than the tiny stream that feeds down through it.

-DallanC


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

My username got messed up with the switch to this new format and It took a bit to get fixed--Goob helped me out there--thanks Goob! Starting over with another name would suck because I would lose all that cred! hehehe!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Yeah, that new name had me going for a bit without any explanation.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I was looking for a picture of my "high school truck" in my old photos.... ironically, I had this image in the same folder. Almost the identical view as the forum image, circa spring 1987.










-DallanC


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Airborne said:


> My username got messed up with the switch to this new format and It took a bit to get fixed--Goob helped me out there--thanks Goob! Starting over with another name would suck because I would lose all that cred! hehehe!


You have a lot of good cred here, Airborne, don't screw it up!


----------

